# Tomorrow Back to Newark...



## fureverywhere (Jun 5, 2016)

The only way to contact big city government offices where we live is to go in person. So tomorrow back on the bus and go in and read a few hours until somebody feels like talking to me. But I'm trying to research something that doesn't make sense. Is it possible they drastically lowered how much you're allowed to earn and still be eligible for Medicaid? Did somebody get the math wrong?

I was thinking about that yesterday. Hubby has more or less earned the same for a decade. I stopped working in October...so our family income was LOWERED. So why would we suddenly be earning too much? We've been getting Medicaid for years and this year they decide we make too much. That can't be right. How would you research to see if they overhauled something this year that might explain it?


----------



## Lon (Jun 5, 2016)

Glad you are going to Newark and not me. I was born there and have no desire to ever go back.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 5, 2016)

Good luck!  I have no idea how Medicaid works so I can't offer any practical advice.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 5, 2016)

> Glad you are going to Newark and not me. I was born there and have no desire to ever go back.


Really Lon? I didn't know...wow...small world. My husband was raised there. His family lived in the Silver Lake district. Everybody, my family too, used to talk about how they got dressed up and shopped in Newark every weekend. His family moved in 1968, just ahead of everything burning down. Some of those spots are still empty fifty years on, jeez...

The places I walk they're trying to gentrify somehow. During the day it's fine. But after dark all the store gates go down. After 8pm I would walk with Callie if he had a bullet-proof vest. There's just way too many guns and way too many children with no future. One of those target cities you wish they could turn around someday. But it used to be so very different.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

I wish you lots of luck in finding out.  I have no idea how it works.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 7, 2016)

So, Fur, what did you find out in Newark?  Good news, I hope!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 7, 2016)

Yup, that hubby makes $52 over a family of three, son is 21 and doesn't fit in equation anymore. So $52 over for prescriptions over $200 a piece. His boss can adjust accordingly. But for all those folks out there who can't get that? Even the most die hard Republican's. Sorry you make forty bucks too much. You can easily afford a $300 prescription.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 7, 2016)

I visited Newark a couple of times Used to fly in and out of the airport, but, I also drove up that way to a club or two from the Jersey Shore area a couple of times with my girlfriends.  I don't remember how far Woodbridge mall was from there, but, I used to drive up that way to work for a while back in the day.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 7, 2016)

The worst thing is the restrooms. Even Starbucks in the uh hem...gentrified area. You need a purchase and code to use those restrooms. For a homeless woman? You have to make due.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 8, 2016)

Fur, I didn't mean to overlook your situation, I was just saw the Newark comment in the what's new postings.  So sorry for what you and hubby are going through, been there done that, not fun to have to deal with so much nonsense.  My finances and bank account went through some real bad times after my marriage ended and later a major car accident I had when I lived in NJ. I went back to work too soon, I had to take care of myself and my deceased sister's kids, but, we do what we have to do; not many years later I had a mini stroke so my money wasn't what it used to be, I did go back to work, but life never returned to what it was when I was living with that safety net financially.  

I do understand what it is you are having to deal with and I know you will get through this, just take some deep breaths as you deal with all the hoops you'll have to jump through.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh quite alright April...just glad to know what the problem is so I can clean it up. BTW if Woodbridge is the mall I'm thinking of they renovated it to one of the nicest in the state.


----------

